# sony a65



## ARS.photography.MS (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey y'all I'm still shopping for upgrade on camera. I'm sticking with sony a65...found one as follows:

*a65 body 100% functional 
* clean/functional lens
* body cap
Instruction manual
Sony alpha cd
Camera strap
Usb cable
Camera box
Sigma super wide II f/2.8 lens sony mount
Minolta maxxum 50mm f/1.7 lens
David Busch a65 book and his
Field guide for a65/77
2 battery chargers
3 batteries
power accessorry wireless remote(no battery)
16 gb sdhc memory
Sony fda-ep8am eyepiece cup

All for $625! 

Sound like a go? I have a sony a300 with 18-70 and 75-300 lens already...need help asap before its gone

Thanks y'all!


----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Apr 3, 2013)

Nevermind it sold


----------



## Kolia (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## ARS.photography.MS (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes I was  too


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 4, 2013)

Either it was a steal or a con. Sounds like a con. If they had a sigma and the minolta plus the body and all that junk they could have got a grand easy. My a580 sold for $699 used and it was just the motor and a cheap m42 50mm. This seemed like way to good a deal on the a65.


----------

